# Inkbird Quick Giveaway for Waterproof Instant Read Meat Thermometer IHT-1S.



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 27, 2021)

Inkbird*  Giveaway* for *Waterproof instant read meat thermometer IHT-1S*.









	

		
			
		

		
	
Rules: Reply this post will have chance to get the prize. The winner will be choosen on* Oct. 28th*. Good luck everyone!


----------



## jcoleman66 (Oct 27, 2021)

Sign me up please!


----------



## JJS (Oct 27, 2021)

I’m in, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Johnny Ray (Oct 27, 2021)

Please include me. Thanks.


----------



## rsnake69 (Oct 27, 2021)

Sign me up


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 27, 2021)

Sign me up please


----------



## georgia smoker (Oct 27, 2021)

Sign me up please!


----------



## Andyroo (Oct 27, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> View attachment 514703
> View attachment 514704
> View attachment 514705
> View attachment 514706
> ...


Sign me up please


----------



## Wurstmeister (Oct 27, 2021)

Please, sign me up. 
John


----------



## dr k (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm in. I like the whole number display vs tenths.


----------



## Newglide (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm in


----------



## clifish (Oct 27, 2021)

Count me in!


----------



## adam15 (Oct 27, 2021)

Sign me up for this please!


----------



## Murray (Oct 27, 2021)

Please


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 27, 2021)

Sign me up please!


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 27, 2021)

I would love one, please throw my name in the hat. And thank you Inkbird.


----------



## robrpb (Oct 27, 2021)

Please include me. Thank you.

Rob


----------



## DougE (Oct 27, 2021)

Please include me. Thanks.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 27, 2021)

Kinda looks like a peni$. 

Chris


----------



## m10man (Oct 27, 2021)

Please add me to the list of hopeful entries


----------



## xbubblehead (Oct 27, 2021)

Please count me in, thanks.


----------



## postmeister (Oct 27, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> View attachment 514703
> View attachment 514704
> View attachment 514705
> View attachment 514706
> ...



Try my luck...


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 27, 2021)

In please and thanks !


----------



## Ringer (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm in!


----------



## hooked on smoke (Oct 27, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> View attachment 514703
> View attachment 514704
> View attachment 514705
> View attachment 514706
> ...


I'm about due for a replacement and this would be perfect if I should win.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 27, 2021)

I’m in but still don't have paypal lol


----------



## kruizer (Oct 27, 2021)

I would love to give it a try. Sign me up please.


----------



## 2Mac (Oct 27, 2021)

I’d like to be considered for this great prize. Thanks once again Inkbird.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 27, 2021)

I don't need to put my name in the till because I already have one. I will say though, after going through several instant read thermometers, this one is by far the best I've ever had. Congrats to whomever comes out the blue ribbon winner!! You will not be disappointed.

Robert


----------



## smoker1949 (Oct 27, 2021)

Sign me up Inkbird, I love your products.


----------



## Smokin’ Hot (Oct 27, 2021)

I need this in my life.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 27, 2021)

Put me in coach!


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm in, could use one of those!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

I would love to have an other Inkbird product.

David


----------



## Jett (Oct 28, 2021)

In


----------



## Torch&Tone (Oct 28, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> View attachment 514703
> View attachment 514704
> View attachment 514705
> View attachment 514706
> ...



Would love one of those!


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Oct 28, 2021)

Sign me up please.


----------



## shaneyb72 (Oct 28, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> View attachment 514703
> View attachment 514704
> View attachment 514705
> View attachment 514706
> ...



I could use a new temp probe for sure!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm in. Sign me up! Thanks!


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Oct 28, 2021)

Sign me up if it isn't too late


----------



## seenred (Oct 28, 2021)

OP said winner chosen Oct 28…hope I’m not too late - if not, please count me in!

PS:  A big thanks to Inkbird- another cool giveaway

Red


----------



## Fat Old Guy (Oct 29, 2021)

Hope the winner enjoys it. I didn't see this in time. Good luck to all who were in time.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi everyone, this quick giveaway is ended now. The lucky winner is 

 mike243
  Congrats! Please send us your address. Will arrange your prize soon. Thanks again for everyone's participating. Please looking forward next time giveaway.


----------



## seenred (Oct 29, 2021)

Congrats Mike!  Let us know how it works...always on the lookout for new toys!

Red


----------



## DougE (Oct 29, 2021)

Congrats, Mike!


----------



## mike243 (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks , will let you know how well it works, I have the faith it will be spot on


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 29, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Thanks , will let you know how well it works, I have the faith it will be spot on


Boooooooooooo lol


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 29, 2021)

Hahaha congrats Mike !
HISSSSssss


----------



## fxsales1959 (Oct 29, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> View attachment 514703
> View attachment 514704
> View attachment 514705
> View attachment 514706
> ...


thank you! count me!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Thanks , will let you know how well it works, I have the faith it will be spot on



Congrats Mike
enjoy the new top

David


----------



## Steve H (Oct 30, 2021)

Congrats Mike!


----------



## mike243 (Nov 10, 2021)

Well it cks out to be spot on for accuracy ,done a boil and ice test and it works quickly and is spot on when comparing temps with my 6X setup . will be trying on some steaks this afternoon if I can get a bank robbed to buy them lol. The screen flips so you can see the temp easily no matter if left or right handed, I think that might be a good selling point for lefty's as they get left out some times.


----------



## dr k (Jan 22, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Kinda looks like a peni$.
> 
> Chris


This damn therm has been unavailable/discontinued since the giveaway. Not sure what to think about this flaky sponsor of ours.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 22, 2022)

You can get them on E-bay.


----------



## dr k (Jan 22, 2022)

Steve H said:


> You can get them on E-bay.


Just wondering why Inkbird doesn't offer them but gave one away here. What's the deal with that? Are they gone for good, changing the phallic shape or upgrading/improving this model? Ebay probably has had these before Inkbird had this model marked as not available. 

 Inkbirdbbq
 what's going on with this model and are you sending a different model of instant read therm with the wifi therm of yours as a combo package your selling? Do you need to update Amazon combo therms showing this model availabe with your other therms?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 22, 2022)

dr k said:


> Just wondering why Inkbird doesn't offer them but gave one away here. What's the deal with that? Are they gone for good, changing the phallic shape or upgrading/improving this model? Ebay probably has had these before Inkbird had this model marked as not available.
> 
> Inkbirdbbq
> what's going on with this model and are you sending a different model of instant read therm with the wifi therm of yours as a combo package your selling? Do you need to update Amazon combo therms showing this model availabe with your other therms?



They are selling them through Inkbird. So 'I'm not sure what the story is.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 22, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## dr k (Jan 22, 2022)

Steve H said:


> They are selling them through Inkbird. So 'I'm not sure what the story is.


I went to Inkbird.com and they show this model for $49.99 and at the bottom you can select the quantity then hit the buy on Amazon yellow box and it takes you to Amazon and says Currently unavailable and we don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.  So that's what makes me wonder what instant read therm people are getting when ordering the combo therms on Amazon showing this instant read therm.


----------



## xbubblehead (Jan 22, 2022)

Please include me, thanks.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 23, 2022)

Ebay has them for 39.00. Try them and see.


----------

